# My Peru Trip- PIC HEAVY



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I decided to post a few pictures from my trip when I was in Iquitos. I went by myself and was a quick choice as I was in Brazil and Iquitos was so close. Here are a few pictures I have. Enjoy!!!!!

A. Hahneli









Really cool Butterfly









Unknown Peruvian Toad

























Peruvian Gecko-









Iquitos Red/ Orange Vent- Sorry it is blurry, was very humid that morning


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Some little skink









Pink River Dolphin









Jungle Shots









Clown Tree Frog










I will post more later on when it is finished loading on photobucket


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are a few more that are finished downloading:

Another Clown Tree Frog???









Birds of Peru

































Bat!!!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I believe this is a Hypsiboas Punctatus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great shots, for a sec there i thought you were gonna post pics of you bar tending at the bar, hahahha.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I can do that too...lol. Loved that job. Make the best Pisco Sours in Miraflores or so I was told by some Peruvians...lol


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Gonatodes concinatus...please tell me some made their way back into your luggage haha.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Just for Julio...lol


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I brought back some Pisco and Sour mix. 

My new favorite. Rehydrated with some while in Peru 

Actually, Julio payed for them......


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill make us some at the meeting on the 11th 




sports_doc said:


> I brought back some Pisco and Sour mix.
> 
> My new favorite. Rehydrated with some while in Peru
> 
> Actually, Julio payed for them......


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Some more pics while the reptile and frog pics load 










Leaf Cutter Ant









Caimen and River Turtle


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

rcteem said:


> Iquitos Red/ Orange Vent- Sorry it is blurry, was very humid that morning


How positive are you on this ID? Check out the toe structure and patterning on the flanks. It's close - you didn't happen to look at it's throat pattern did you?

That looks like a reticulata to me:


















Versus this iquitos vent:


----------



## nealhorn (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris Miller said:


> How positive are you on this ID? Check out the toe structure and patterning on the flanks. It's close - you didn't happen to look at it's throat pattern did you?
> 
> That looks like a reticulata to me:


I thought the same thing when I first looked at the pic.

Neal


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Where near Iquitos did you find it? North/west of the Amazon duellmani is present, and I am pretty confident that is what you found.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Ric Sanchez said:


> Where near Iquitos did you find it? North/west of the Amazon duellmani is present, and I am pretty confident that is what you found.


Hooray! I was hoping this would draw you out. I wanted to say duellmani, but I couldn't find any of my papers with a range on them and pics and info on your site are the Ecuadorean frog.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I found it literally at the mouth of the Rio Nanany and The amazon river. Went back on a property there and found it almost next to Ameerega Hahneli...Ill try to post a picture of the map and the GPS location once I look in my notebook back at the hostel.



Ric Sanchez said:


> Where near Iquitos did you find it? North/west of the Amazon duellmani is present, and I am pretty confident that is what you found.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> I brought back some Pisco and Sour mix.
> 
> My new favorite. Rehydrated with some while in Peru
> 
> Actually, Julio payed for them......


hahha, it was a great time had at the Club! we need to have Mark Budde and Robert dance again!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is the location on the map....The red dot at the end of the line...took me maybe a 15 min boat ride down river from the city, 30 min tuk-tuk ride and 20 min hike...there were a lot of them...only saw them in the early morning due to how hot it got where they are clear cutting. The place I got off is the navy base right down river of the Nanay entering the Amazon River. GPS is 3 41'12" S 73 15'07"W


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are all the pictures I have of the frog...sorry for duplicates:


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty exciting find! Just didn't look right...

That's so cool, when were you down there?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely retic!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the correction...its not a retic though right? It was to big to be a retic I thought. I was in Iquitos for close to a month after I left Brazil.



Chris Miller said:


> Pretty exciting find! Just didn't look right...
> 
> That's so cool, when were you down there?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I wanted to say duellmani also but wasn't confident enough to post


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Based on the location and the size that is a duellmani. I know that there are duellmani just to the west of Iquitos near Rio Nanay but have never found them there myself. Nice find, from what I've heard those guys can be really cryptic.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

rcteem said:


> Thanks for the correction...its not a retic though right? It was to big to be a retic I thought. I was in Iquitos for close to a month after I left Brazil.


Too cool. It is probably duellmani. I was hesistant to say duellmani because I couldn't find their range anywhere and it's hard to get a sense of scale.

Not sure if it is this time, but Evan Twomey posts under 'Ric Sanchez'. He would know way better than me what this is.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics, Chris!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris Miller said:


> Too cool. It is probably duellmani. I was hesistant to say duellmani because I couldn't find their range anywhere and it's hard to get a sense of scale.
> 
> Not sure if it is this time, but Evan Twomey posts under 'Ric Sanchez'. He would know way better than me what this is.


Ric feels pretty sure it is...lucky me .


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

More Photos 

Clear Cutting 


























Massive Tree...maybe 14' wide or more


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragco


----------



## Reptile35 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dragco







[/QUOTE]

WOW! That caiman lizard is awesome  Great pic!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great Caiman lizard!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! I absolutely love the bird photos. That is one sweet looking greenwing.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Looks like you had a great trip! Nice photos that was sweet


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally, I just landed into Miami...its been a fun trip but three months away is good for me.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome back, Chris! 

Now, where can I hide those Standard Lamasi...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

So ive decided to make this photo into a poster...would anyone else be interested in a copy?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris, what frog is that?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Julio said:


> Chris, what frog is that?


Hypsiboas Punctatus


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

chris, welcome back. Thank you for that nice introduction to Peru, though your photos.


----------

